# campsites in the loire vally please



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

hi thinking of going to france next may with some friends and there caravans...looking for some nice sites with a pool if possible..anyone have any links please....many thanks


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi

Have you searched on the camp site data base ?

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=show_matches&Region=Pays de la Loire


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Funny that, we bumped into a couple in a resturant, they turned out to be motorhomers. they had just come back from the Loire valley area where their son has a campsite.I can not recommend it as never been there, however I will pm you the website.hope it is of some use.

cabby


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

clayton9 you have email.

cabby


----------



## sailor (Aug 23, 2005)

In Amboise, there is a municiple site actually on the island in the middle of the loire. You cannot miss it - you get there from the bridge over the loire into the town. we have stayed there several times and found it very good. There is a public swimming pool just outside the site, very pleasant but you do have to pay.

From the site you can walk into Amboise, a very interesting old town with a chateau and leonardo da vinci's house - fascinating. And chenonceau (for my money the nicest chateau, built right across the river cher) is a short drive away.

http://france-for-visitors.com/loire/amboise/index.html


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Try and pick up a copy of Motor Caravan Magazine, May edition. They have published a guide on Loire Valley region.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

When we are in the that neck of the woods we always stay at 
IIe d'offard www.cvtloisirs.com You can walk into Saumur and plenty to do in the area.


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I can endorse takeaflights' suggestion of Ile D'Offard. We were there last year, good sight with sites by river with a good view of Saumur chateau, good shopping. Very central for a large number of interesting places within easy travelling distance.


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

I can recommend this site Le Moulin Fort Chenonceaux it is British owned with no static vans, perfectly kept level site alongside the river Cher, good restaurant, swim pool and really nice folks. Easy riverside walk to Chateau Chenonceaux and well placed for touring.


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I have also uses Le Moulin Fort. Excellent site. Also try Camping Municipal at Chinon, right next to river across bridge to town centre.

Trevor


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

WE STAYED AT LE MOULIN FORTE LAST YEAR AND ENJOYED THE STAY. QUIET WITH PLENTY OF WILDLIFE AND GOOD FISHING.
MET A LOT OF ENGLISH PEOPLE ON SITE.
THE RESTAURANT AT THE END OF THE LANE SERVES GENEROUSE MEALS.
OFTEN USED BY HGV DRIVERS AND FOR PARK UP AT NIGHT.
TRYING EASTERN SIDE OF FRANCE THIS YEAR.


----------



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

thanks for all your help guys will look at some of the links


----------



## Slow (May 17, 2005)

Also worth a look is Camping du Dugny in Onzain which is between Blois and Tours on the northern side of the Loire. We stayed there in 2003 and last year for 2 nights. It has 2 swimming pools with slides to keep the kids happy. 

And it's own airstrip....

They have plenty of space, so you should be able to get adjoining pitches even in high season


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

have a look at here http://www.sites-et-paysages.com/index.php?lang=gb
http://www.campingfrance.com/ and also use the acsi card and camp site book we use it all the time early and late season


----------

